# Keter Folding Work Table



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just ordered this guy.
http://www.amazon.com/Keter-217679-...words=folding+work+table+with+adjustable+legs

I have read some good reviews, and a few not so good. But a guy on another woodworking forum suggested it. I sent him a private message and he replied that he has three of them and loves 'em.

I bought the model listed above with the adjustable legs with the idea of using the table as an out feed table for the little DeWalt when it is mounted on its' stand.

I can see where this table can come in handy working away from the shop. Since I have some hand screw clamps modified to accept "T" bolts, holding a work piece in the vertical position should be easy.

I will post a review after I get a little experience working with it.
Mike


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I was looking at them a while back but it does not look look like it folded flat and I have a small shop so still using my 1980's maybe 70's B&D workmate


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

herrwood said:


> I was looking at them a while back but it does not look look like it folded flat and I have a small shop so still using my 1980's maybe 70's B&D workmate


I like you was looking at this table a few weeks ago. I also have a small shop and could use a table like this. I have so many wants I don't know where to start. :laugh2:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Those red hold-downs were also featured at that ht. gauge link...

T-track Knuckle Clamp | The very best tools for woodworkers


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I like you was looking at this table a few weeks ago. I also have a small shop and could use a table like this. I have so many wants I don't know where to start. :laugh2:


Don, I have helped Rick spend a lot of his hard earned cash on new tools. :surprise: Just lemme know if you need help. I will be glad to assist. > :smile:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Don, I have helped Rick spend a lot of his hard earned cash on new tools. "

Mike; you're a saint!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> "Don, I have helped Rick spend a lot of his hard earned cash on new tools. "
> 
> Mike; you're a saint!


Yup Mikes been a real help


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike- I'd be curious to see the pictures of it when I gets to you. Lie others were curious about- how small it folds down to. And how sturdy it is.

I can see some real possibilities in that table.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike I think you will like this. It is strong but very light weight and when you fold it up it is very compact. It has telescoping legs so you can adjust it to your needs. Clamping tracks and bench dogs provide a wide range of blocking and clamping options. I am extremely pleased with mine and have no regrets with it. Enjoy
Bill


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just don't sit on it


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I've sat on mine. It is plenty strong. But you have to lock the braces in places underneath the top. It is rated at 1000 pounds.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It's here! I took delivery today.

I think it is going to work out OK for me as a work table. I won't be standing on it. I am not going to take that chance. I tried to rock it back and forth but it was pretty stable.

From watching the video, I knew all I had to do was hold the table and press the two locks to release the legs...and VOILA! Two seconds later, I had a work table ready to go. The end supports even locked in place automatically. The only other thing I had to do was raise the center support underneath the table top and lock it in place. All in all, very easy set up.

Then I adjusted the legs to raise the table to it's highest setting. This turns out to be about 33 inches...just about an inch short of my work bench/outfeed table. Later I lowered it back to regular height and began to use it while working on some cabinets.

I sat a box of hardware on it so I could take inventory and it handled it with no problems (65#).
One of the pics I posted shows two upper cabinets sitting side by side on it. No sweat.

The table includes two knuckle style hold down clamps that fit in a T track. Note this track is proprietary and my regular T track bolts won't work with it. The table surface also has two slots which allow F style clamps to easily fit through so you can clamp stuff with it. See picture.

There are a couple of "D" rings attached to each end of the table. I have no idea what they are for but they are there anyway.

Also included in the package is four dogs that fit in the track and clamp in place. Those may come in handy.

One thing I don't see is a place to store the dogs and the two knuckle clamps. I may have to sack 'em up and carry them with me when I got to a job.

Collapsed, the unit is about four inches thick. It is easy for me to carry it with one hand by using the built in handle. I think the weight is about 33#.

Here are a few pics. I will post more as I find uses for the table. So far, I am a happy camper.

Note: No damage during shipping and no missing parts...and actually, no assembly required!

Hope you find this info useful
Mike


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice review, Mike. Thanks.


----------

